# Sony Mobile ES XM-7527



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Not mine. I know some of you guys are into the ES stuff. Owner says it quit working on him and is sell for parts or not working. 


sony amplifier mobile ES XM 7527 2 channel amp - eBay (item 140531570793 end time Apr-11-11 12:33:43 PDT)


----------



## is_250 (Mar 16, 2011)

I had the 7547 years ago and loved it. stable down to 0.5 ohms, sony just doesnt make them like they used to.


----------

